# Re doing an old Buck mount



## Old backfire (Jan 9, 2014)

Who can do it and cost?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Any taxidermist can do it. Cost of a regular shoulder mount plus cost of a new cape.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes to fish patrol. Buy a new cape and mount a new. Any taxi can do it.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

